# HSS1332ATD chute only moves in one direction



## str8shuutr45 (Nov 5, 2016)

Hello all;

I own a HSS1332ATD machine that is going on its 3rd season. We had a light snow last night and after cleaning the driveway, the chute on my snowblower only turns in one direction. I looked for obstructions in the chute gearing but saw none. I just had the machine serviced at the beginning of November and have used it a few times this season with no problems. 

Has anyone had a similar problem and fixed it without taking it to the dealer?


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2017)

I had the same problem on my HSS1332ATD last year. After some trouble shooting I discovered the joy stick was faulty. A quick replacement solved the issue.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

str8shuutr45 said:


> Has anyone had a similar problem and fixed it without taking it to the dealer?


If it's not the joystick, here's a link to Chute Motor troubleshooting: https://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/63434-post4.html


----------



## contender (Jan 18, 2018)

For what its worth, this past summer I bought a well used HS928 TCD as a parts machine in order to use the motor on my HS724 TCD. The seller of the HS928, told me it had a broken pin in the transmission case as well as the power chute would move up but not down. The rotation worked as expected. Upon swapping parts from my HS724 I identified a molded relay module by both chute motors was the culprit.

I trust that's not too far off topic. 

As in Canada we do not have access to good parts lookup and the fact Boats.not does not show the electrical parts for the TCD models I can not compare the HS And HSS part #s.....


----------



## str8shuutr45 (Nov 5, 2016)

tabora said:


> If it's not the joystick, here's a link to Chute Motor troubleshooting: https://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/63434-post4.html


I ended taking my HSS132ATD to the dealer. They replaced the joystick controller at NC because the machine was still under warranty. I also inquired about the chute because I live in New England. They told me they'd check with Honda. When I returned the following day to pick up my blower, they told the chute was being covered. They would call to schedule a time when they got the parts. That was Saturday 1/5. All in all I'm glad I called the dealer and didn't try to fix the problem myself.


----------



## Ferd (Jul 8, 2015)

The joystick has failed after 1 years service and needs replacement. My neighbor also has his joystick, same blower) fail during his 1st season. Honda requires returning blower to a Honda dealer for warranty which is good, EXCEPT returning blower requires both work loading and a truck, then the dealers wants you to leave the blower, until they can schedule a repair. A big pain in the butt, so purchased the joystick control $ 45.00 and will replace it myself. Not Happy! So expect to replace the joystick during the first 1-2 years. I did contact Honda to report these failures and complain.....but did no good!


----------



## Honda n CNY (Nov 9, 2018)

Ferd said:


> The joystick has failed after 1 years service and needs replacement. My neighbor also has his joystick, same blower) fail during his 1st season. Honda requires returning blower to a Honda dealer for warranty which is good, EXCEPT returning blower requires both work loading and a truck, then the dealers wants you to leave the blower, until they can schedule a repair. A big pain in the butt, so purchased the joystick control $ 45.00 and will replace it myself. Not Happy! So expect to replace the joystick during the first 1-2 years. I did contact Honda to report these failures and complain.....but did no good!


I get it, that sucks. But you need a better dealer. Pickup and drop off should be standard or at least a nominal charge. I would have inquired about this prior to purchasing.


----------



## btm (Dec 25, 2017)

My HSS1332 is in it's 3rd season now. Past 3 uses I noticed the joystick won't move the chute to the left, I ha e to frig with it. Moves to the right no prob. And it's not iced up or frozen or anything. 

I'm going to take it to the dealer for a few other things, I guess this will go in the list too.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## timfinity (Feb 16, 2019)

I am having the same problem. Looking to buy the part online, but all the microfiche diagrams do not have the part number listed. Could you tell me the part number? Or where you were able to purchase it? I am hours from a dealer. So it is just easier to order it online. Thanks for your help!


----------



## rustchip (Jan 26, 2019)

Here is the part number I ordered

35360-V45-A02

Found under "CONTROL PANEL (2)" https://peparts.honda.com/powerequipment#/browse/sb/hss/hss1332/HSS1332A-ATD

I ordered mine from a local dealer and had it within two business days, but another dealer I contacted said it would take two weeks. Definitely call around and search online, or maybe someone can recommend a good online retailer.


----------



## Blight (Feb 22, 2019)

Just wanted to chime in and say that the joystick on my 1332ATD failed also - 3rd season. Under warranty, but a big pain - they had my blower for 12 days. Will replace myself next time - hopefully, Honda makes an improvement here.


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

SW, CHUTE CONTROL
35360-V45-A02

$35.58 from boats.net https://www.boats.net/product/honda/35360-V45-A02

$35.35 from partspak.com https://www.partspak.com/productcar...-Switch-Chute-Control-35360V45A02-p773195.htm

$44.19 from hondapartsnation https://www.hondapartsnation.com/oe...pment/35360-v45-a02/switch-assy-chute-control

My local dealer wants $56.47, but no shipping.


----------



## jdurand (Dec 17, 2019)

*Just Replace the Joystick*

I just experienced the same issue with my Honda HSS1332ATD which is also still under warranty. Originally I thought that it may be the DC motor since I was able to measure voltage in the power pins at the motor location when the joystick was actuated left and right. However, after getting the new motor I tried it without removing the old one to ensure this would solve the problem, and surprisingly it would only actuate in one direction, same as before. Others on this forum are exactly correct in that if you have this problem, just change out the joystick and problem solved. The irony is that other online complaints about this issue indicated the same failure. Up/Down and Right actuation fine, but failure to turn Left is the common denominator. Prior to getting the joystick, I did speak to the dealer Service Department and they indicated that they had not seen this as a failure point. I was hoping for a little validation before buying new parts. Ironically they had the joystick in stock and did not have to order it in. As I said, if you have similar issues just change the joystick, it took about 30 minutes for me to install it. I usually do not post online, but wanted to validate what others have said, as well as saying thank you to others who did and in turn helped solve my problem.


----------



## jdurand (Dec 17, 2019)

I just experienced the same issue with my Honda HSS1332ATD which is also still under warranty. Originally I thought that it may be the DC motor since I was able to measure voltage in the power pins at the motor location when the joystick was actuated left and right. However, after getting the new motor I tried it without removing the old one to ensure this would solve the problem, and surprisingly it would only actuate in one direction, same as before. Others on this forum are exactly correct in that if you have this problem, just change out the joystick and problem solved. The irony is that other online complaints about this issue indicated the same failure. Up/Down and Right actuation fine, but failure to turn Left is the common denominator. Prior to getting the joystick, I did speak to the dealer Service Department and they indicated that they had not seen this as a failure point. I was hoping for a little validation before buying new parts. Ironically they had the joystick in stock and did not have to order it in. As I said, if you have similar issues just change the joystick, it took about 30 minutes for me to install it. I usually do not post online, but wanted to validate what others have said, as well as saying thank you to others who did and in turn helped solve my problem.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

ahhh technology. hope things fail during warranty period. then wait a couple years so you can change out again. buy 6=7 joysticks for life of machine.

the joy the joy


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

jdurand said:


> I just experienced the same issue with my Honda HSS1332ATD which is also still under warranty. Originally I thought that it may be the DC motor since I was able to measure voltage in the power pins at the motor location when the joystick was actuated left and right. However, after getting the new motor I tried it without removing the old one to ensure this would solve the problem, and surprisingly it would only actuate in one direction, same as before. Others on this forum are exactly correct in that if you have this problem, just change out the joystick and problem solved. The irony is that other online complaints about this issue indicated the same failure. Up/Down and Right actuation fine, but failure to turn Left is the common denominator. Prior to getting the joystick, I did speak to the dealer Service Department and they indicated that they had not seen this as a failure point. I was hoping for a little validation before buying new parts. Ironically they had the joystick in stock and did not have to order it in. As I said, if you have similar issues just change the joystick, it took about 30 minutes for me to install it. I usually do not post online, but wanted to validate what others have said, as well as saying thank you to others who did and in turn helped solve my problem.


of course the dealer is not going to admit this is a failure point. our local dealer has had to replace a ton of these . the salesman did not want to admit it to me at first until i laughed at him and told him about all the people who were complaining about it.


----------



## btm (Dec 25, 2017)

I took my hss1332 in a month ago for this, and the auger engage lever not staying locked. 

They didn't fix either one. And now my warranty is up. 

Lol go figure. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## BNSFguy (Nov 2, 2019)

I originally thought the electric joystick chute was a great feature. Starting to think otherwise now. Perhaps that's why, even on high end models, most manufacturers use simple, manually controlled cables and rods. Nothing major to go wrong, wear out, or break I suppose. That is a bummer, especially if it's happening frequently on fairly new machine's.


----------



## Sonics (May 22, 2020)

Just past my three year warranty and the joystick began to fail. $100 in canada. Last year, luckily I still had warranty the led light failed. That item to buy is about $150 here in Canada at local dealer. I previously owned the hs928 and found that A much better quality machine overall. The new hss1332 Iv been using the last three years im not overly satisfied with the design changes. The larger impeller size should have never happened for one, also the one piece impeller itself...They changed the weight distribution of the machine which to me makes you want to fight with the blower at times to keep the front down. I really could have lived without that steering system that gained two chains. The removal of the transmission fluid tank.This machine cost nearly 6000 Canadian tax in with dealer fees.


----------



## DaveSouthborough (Nov 1, 2020)

Thank you everyone! Reading through this post - with so many people having the same issue of the chute only moving to the right - convinced me that my 3-1/2 year old Honda had a failing joystick. So rather than call for service, I bought the part for $52 and replaced it by myself in 5 minutes. It now works perfectly.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

DaveSouthborough said:


> Thank you everyone! Reading through this post - with so many people having the same issue of the chute only moving to the right - convinced me that my 3-1/2 year old Honda had a failing joystick. So rather than call for service, I bought the part for $52 and replaced it by myself in 5 minutes. It now works perfectly.


Welcome back, were you STR8SHUUTR 45? ? ?


----------



## DaveSouthborough (Nov 1, 2020)

Big Ed said:


> Welcome back, were you STR8SHUUTR 45? ? ?


Nope Ed - that wasn't me.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

DaveSouthborough said:


> Nope Ed - that wasn't me.


OK, so you read through the thread and came to that conclusion.
OK then,  Welcome to the site.


----------



## DaveSouthborough (Nov 1, 2020)

Big Ed said:


> OK, so you read through the thread and came to that conclusion.
> OK then,  Welcome to the site.


Thank you sir.


----------



## Atticus (Dec 20, 2020)

Hi all,

Just joined to chime in that I've had the clogging and joy stick issues as well. I bought this when they first came out and the clogging was frequent the first season and all since. Never occurred to me to investigate that until I'd moved away and the waranty had expired. Now last season and this season the joy stick quits intermittently. I actually have a good backup snowblower so have been using that, but I did just buy a chute controller and will be installing that. Re-jetted as well. It moves a lot of snow when it's working but overall I'm disappointed with it, especially considering the money I spent. I bought a 24" Ariens in '96 and used that for 20 years with no issues ever, only changing the oil. Never even had to change a shear pin and that thing was abused as only a New Hampshire snowblower can be. Gave it to a friend who now loves it. And you could change the chute direction from full left to full right in half a second. Manually of course but couldn't care less. This Honda's electric chute takes forever. Give me the manual chute anytime. And no grip heaters? Maybe mines a Florida market model.


----------



## DaveSouthborough (Nov 1, 2020)

Atticus said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just joined to chime in that I've had the clogging and joy stick issues as well. I bought this when they first came out and the clogging was frequent the first season and all since. Never occurred to me to investigate that until I'd moved away and the waranty had expired. Now last season and this season the joy stick quits intermittently. I actually have a good backup snowblower so have been using that, but I did just buy a chute controller and will be installing that. Re-jetted as well. It moves a lot of snow when it's working but overall I'm disappointed with it, especially considering the money I spent. I bought a 24" Ariens in '96 and used that for 30 years with no issues ever, only changing the oil. Never even had to change a shear pin and that thing was abused as only a New Hampshire snowblower can be. Gave it to a friend who now loves it. And you could change the chute direction from full left to full right in half a second. Manually of course but couldn't care less.


The chute controller should do the trick for you - like it has for me (a month ago or so) and so many others. I also had my Honda dealer do the chute upgrade (without the narrowing 'choke' point), and Honda paid for it. I was about a year and a half out of warranty, but I think this has been such a problem that Honda has had to be reasonable. I've now used it 3 times since the new chute was put on, and here are my observations:
1. It no longer causes a build-up of snow / slush in the chute - it moves slush really easily for the first time in 4 years.
2. If the chute is pointed far to the right, it sprays all over the light, so I have to reach down and clean that off if I'm using it at night.
3. Also when it's pointed to the far right, it sprays all over me! 

Given the issues, I'm still glad I replaced the chute. I can deal with the other stuff, but having to stop every minute to clear out a poorly designed chute (when snowblowing slush / wet snow prior to chute replacement) was the worst experience I've ever had clearing snow. So now this Honda is the best performing snowblower I've ever had in 'all' conditions. Good luck.


----------



## Atticus (Dec 20, 2020)

Thanks for that. Since I'd have to complain to nearby dealers instead of who I bought it from (I've moved away) I haven't expected they'd do anything gratis. I'll check with them anyway. Have you looked into attaching some material (a plastic or metal extension) along the right side of the chute?


----------



## DaveSouthborough (Nov 1, 2020)

Atticus said:


> Thanks for that. Since I'd have to complain to nearby dealers instead of who I bought it from (I've moved away) I haven't expected they'd do anything gratis. I'll check with them anyway. Have you looked into attaching some material (a plastic or metal extension) along the right side of the chute?



No, I haven't looked into that... although it would probably would help (as long as it didn't block the light). Push your local dealer to check with Honda. They paid for everything except a $50 pickup and delivery fee.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Atticus said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just joined to chime in that I've had the clogging and joy stick issues as well. I bought this when they first came out and the clogging was frequent the first season and all since. Never occurred to me to investigate that until I'd moved away and the waranty had expired. Now last season and this season the joy stick quits intermittently. I actually have a good backup snowblower so have been using that, but I did just buy a chute controller and will be installing that. Re-jetted as well. It moves a lot of snow when it's working but overall I'm disappointed with it, especially considering the money I spent. I bought a 24" Ariens in '96 and used that for 20 years with no issues ever, only changing the oil. Never even had to change a shear pin and that thing was abused as only a New Hampshire snowblower can be. Gave it to a friend who now loves it. And you could change the chute direction from full left to full right in half a second. Manually of course but couldn't care less. This Honda's electric chute takes forever. Give me the manual chute anytime. And no grip heaters? Maybe mines a Florida market model.


common complaints i hear every week.


----------



## Atticus (Dec 20, 2020)

It seems like I could easily cut out the chute metal causing the clogging and perhaps rivet in something like a piece of plastic cut from kids sled along the right vertical side of the chute. And I've already ordered the chute control for $43.30 delivered and that's supposedly an easy install. Not sure the dealer hassle is worth it. But unless Honda has redesigned the control I'm sure I'll be replacing that every couple years.


----------



## DaveSouthborough (Nov 1, 2020)

Atticus said:


> It seems like I could easily cut out the chute metal causing the clogging and perhaps rivet in something like a piece of plastic cut from kids sled along the right vertical side of the chute. And I've already ordered the chute control for $43.30 delivered and that's supposedly an easy install. Not sure the dealer hassle is worth it. But unless Honda has redesigned the control I'm sure I'll be replacing that every couple years.


Replacing the chute control will take you 5 minutes if you take a break in the middle for a cup of coffee LOL.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Atticus said:


> But unless Honda has redesigned the control I'm sure I'll be replacing that every couple years.


The chute control has been updated. The new part number is 35360-V45-A02 and can be ordered for $35.15 https://www.partspak.com/productcart/pc/viewPrd.asp?idproduct=773195


----------



## Atticus (Dec 20, 2020)

Great, thanks. That's the one I ordered, for $35.15 plus $8.15 shipping.


----------



## DaveSouthborough (Nov 1, 2020)

Has anyone had to replace the chute control (joystick) multiple times? I was hoping that the factory part was poorly made, but the replacement would last a long time? Am I smoking crack? Should I buy another backup to have on hand for the next time it craps out (in another 3 years)?


----------



## ALons (Jan 18, 2021)

str8shuutr45 said:


> Hello all;
> 
> I own a HSS1332ATD machine that is going on its 3rd season. We had a light snow last night and after cleaning the driveway, the chute on my snowblower only turns in one direction. I looked for obstructions in the chute gearing but saw none. I just had the machine serviced at the beginning of November and have used it a few times this season with no problems.
> 
> Has anyone had a similar problem and fixed it without taking it to the dealer?


I’ve ran into an issue yesterday. My chute does not go back up. Turns side to side and goes down but not up. I kept playing with the joystick and it finally raised the chute...leaving it up now until spring and I’ll get it looked at.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

ALons said:


> I’ve ran into an issue yesterday. My chute does not go back up. Turns side to side and goes down but not up. I kept playing with the joystick and it finally raised the chute...leaving it up now until spring and I’ll get it looked at.


Sounds like another one that just needs the joystick contacts cleaned... Chute control debugging is here: Honda Snow Blower Information Repository


----------



## rosco61 (Dec 8, 2014)

I just had my chute fail the downward movement on my HSS 1332. I’m in my third season and now this. Anyways. I managed to get it moving by lightly tapping the joystick housing from underneath with a small nylon mallet. Lightly I emphasize. Works like new now though I will call the dealer for a Replacement. Reminded me of my cars in the early days when it would not crank. Wacked the starter with a hammer away we went.


----------



## gtk102 (Feb 6, 2021)

I discovered the root cause of the problem that the chute only moves one direction. The joystick is in fact the problem, but you can fix it yourself easily rather than replace it. The bottom line is that the NC contact of one of the relays is resistive to GND and just needs to be cleaned. The joystick uses 4 SPDT mechanical relays for each of the 4 directions. Each has its NC contact tied to GND. The common from the left and right relays go to either side of the left right motor. So when you push left, it connects the NO side of the left relay (+12V) to the motor, while the other side is at GND from the NC connection of the Right Relay. The issue is that the relay's NC connection does not make good contact resulting in a resistive connection to GND which does not allow enough current to flow to turn the motor. So if it won't turn left, the problem is the right relay and vice versa. The same is true for the Up/Down relay pairs. The relays can be opened, and the contacts can be cleaned for an easy fix.


----------



## Eddieo (Nov 19, 2018)

Same problem here 2.5 years chute intermittent problem called honda and they gave me a complaint no. To reference they told me to order the switch and change it if that solves the problem send the receipt with the complaint no. And the will reimburse the cost under warrenty. They did this because my dealer said if its a intermittent problem and it does not happen at the shop they will charge me a diagnostic fee off a $108. I have not changed it yet but can anyone give me instructions on how to replace. I think its just 3 screws and it drops down and its unplugged. It seams like the joystick and boot stay on the control panel.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Eddieo said:


> can anyone give me instructions on how to replace.


The link was in post #36... Honda Snow Blower Information Repository


----------



## Jim_in_WA (Oct 22, 2017)

gtk102, Respectfully asking, you say the problem is the joystick, but then you say to clean contacts in the relays? Where is/are the dirty NC contacts that require cleaning? In the joystick or the relay/relays? I’ve not had this problem YET, but am able to dig into either the joystick or relays to clean/burnish contacts if I knew ahead of time which is the culprit. Will you elaborate further?


----------



## Rooskie (Feb 12, 2015)

a valid message


----------



## gtk102 (Feb 6, 2021)

Jim_in_WA said:


> gtk102, Respectfully asking, you say the problem is the joystick, but then you say to clean contacts in the relays? Where is/are the dirty NC contacts that require cleaning? In the joystick or the relay/relays? I’ve not had this problem YET, but am able to dig into either the joystick or relays to clean/burnish contacts if I knew ahead of time which is the culprit. Will you elaborate further?


There are three screws holding the joystick assembly in place. Remove the three screws and disconnect the wiring harness and you can then remove the joystick assembly from the snowblower. The joystick assembly has a plastic cover you can remove the bottom. Once you do that, there is a circuit card that can be removed with two screws. The circuit card has 4 mechanical relays that are actuated by the stick, one for each direction. The relays can be opened up and cleaned up so that they make good contact. In my case I also had to slightly bend the metal contact so it would make better contact. It may sound complicated but it is easy to do.


----------



## Jim_in_WA (Oct 22, 2017)

gtk102 said:


> There are three screws holding the joystick assembly in place. Remove the three screws and disconnect the wiring harness and you can then remove the joystick assembly from the snowblower. The joystick assembly has a plastic cover you can remove the bottom. Once you do that, there is a circuit card that can be removed with two screws. The circuit card has 4 mechanical relays that are actuated by the stick, one for each direction. The relays can be opened up and cleaned up so that they make good contact. In my case I also had to slightly bend the metal contact so it would make better contact. It may sound complicated but it is easy to do.


Ah!! Very clear now! Thank you very much for the detail. It will be much easier to tackle this issue without going out and getting an extra joystick. I appreciate the electrical engineers that design stuff that can be easily disassembled to correct problems.


----------



## gtk102 (Feb 6, 2021)

Jim_in_WA said:


> Ah!! Very clear now! Thank you very much for the detail. It will be much easier to tackle this issue without going out and getting an extra joystick. I appreciate the electrical engineers that design stuff that can be easily disassembled to correct problems.


I agree, the relays are the reason it'll fail, but at least it was designed to be easily repairable.


----------



## Tseg (Jan 29, 2021)

gtk102 said:


> I agree, the relays are the reason it'll fail, but at least it was designed to be easily repairable.


Any truth to comments in other posts that the joysticks have been redesigned since initial launch to make them more failure resistant?


----------



## gtk102 (Feb 6, 2021)

Tseg said:


> Any truth to comments in other posts that the joysticks have been redesigned since initial launch to make them more failure resistant?


Very possible as it looks like many people had the same problem, but I don't know. Mine is a 2016 model


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Tseg said:


> Any truth to comments in other posts that the joysticks have been redesigned since initial launch to make them more failure resistant?


Since there's a new part number, hopefully that's the case... 


35360-V45-A02SWITCH ASSY., CHUTE CONTROL


----------



## Spyle (Oct 24, 2017)

Sorry to revive an old thread, I just wanna report back my experience this morning. Like always, at first, everything went fine when blowing snow but in the middle of the clearing, my chute refused to go up, only down, wiggled with the joystick a bit, finally was able to finish clearing the snow, my HS720 did the rest of the cleaning. I took the joystick off the blower, brought it inside and dismantled the joystick completely. Removed the backing plastic plate, unscrew the PCB board, and open up the 4 switches to clean the contacts inside of them. Used my little fiberglass brush specially made for cleaning contacts like these, used a little bit of rubbing alcool to finish up cleaning all the contacts, reassembled everything and voilà, back to normal operation again. Very easy to do, took me about 30 minutes in total because I took my time, specially when opening up the switches, if not careful, the little springs would fly over and good luck finding them back. 😁


----------



## Jean-Marc MontrealCanada (4 mo ago)

Hi, I had the same issue where the deflector was going up but was not going down. I called the dealer and, obviously, told me that he never saw that before. I read all the previous posts and I thought changing the joystick but after few researches, I found out that here in Canada after shipping and taxes, it would cost me around $115. I searched on Google and found these 2 YouTube videos where the guys are explaining that the problem is only a dirty contact inside the joystick. It took me 5 minutes to unscrew the joystick and 30 minutes to clean the 4 contacts (Up, Down, right, left).

I reinstalled the joystick and everything is working just fine. It cost me 4 Q-tips, 1 once of rubbing alcool and 35 minutes of my time  

As it is mentioned, take your time, make sure you do not break little plastic contact covers and you don't lose the littles springs. 

If it happens to you in winter, make sure that you bring the joystick inside and let it warm up as cold plastic is easy to break.

Here are the 2 You Tube links:


----------



## TimmK (23 d ago)

Chute stopped going up HS1332atd. Stuck down. I just ordered the joystick control. Looks like they have a newer parts number than the one listed above which is now discontinued. Hopefully now the issue on their end is fixed.

*Sku: *35360-V45-A03
SWITCH ASSY., CHUTE CONTROL|SB
*QTY:* 1
*Price* $56.72


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Interesting thread. It seems the failure point is 2.5-3.5 years on average. Wonder how the contacts get dirty in a closed system. Just dust? Moisture and dust?
Is the failure usually dirty contacts or something else?

It seems if you are reasonably handy you can do it yourself in 30-45 minutes. I guess i would let it start messing up rather than do some preventive maintenance. 

I asked the dealer about this and all they do is replace.


----------

